# How many shells should I get for my multies?



## Blakers123 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi all,

Am currently preparing a 29gal tank for some Tanganyikan Cichlids. I am planning on getting some multies along with julies. As it says in the title, could you tell me how many shells I should get for 6 of them. I have heard different opinions on the internet, so am looking for some clarity. I figured you guys would be the best to turn to! If you could reply I would be very grateful.

Kind Regards,

Blakers


----------



## Cichlid Guy NJ (Aug 20, 2019)

Get 2 bags of the escargot shells. You can find them on Amazon.


----------



## Blakers123 (Jan 6, 2020)

Ok will do thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Some people say 100 for multifasciatus.


----------



## Blakers123 (Jan 6, 2020)

100 shells for 6 multies?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They like 2 or more layers. FWIW.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Blakers123 said:


> 100 shells for 6 multies?


You'll a lot more than 100 multies once they start breeding mate.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Cichlid Guy NJ said:


> Get 2 bags of the escargot shells. You can find them on Amazon.


Totally agree. The Multi's will bury most of them, and you can't have too many.


----------



## Blakers123 (Jan 6, 2020)

Ok thanks for the responses guys! Much appreciated


----------

